# Spoiler on 2018 LS



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

Has anyone installed a spoiler on the 2018 cruze LS? I just picked this car up yesterday and want to start adding some parts but obviously it's difficult they make like nothing lol. Has anyone added a spoiler? I'm curious as to what it looks like. Or anyone know of a site where you can see kinda like the rim sites do?


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

This was supposed to say LT


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

https://www.shopchevyparts.com/cruze/spoiler-c-26_4222_4358_4361.html

I just ordered a 2018 LT diesel manual in Kinetic Blue Metalic. Bought a OEM GM spoiler already painted. Car is built and sitting at the Lordstown plant in Ohio. My spoiler should be here next week. If it comes with the installation instructions and template it should be no problem installing. There are quite a few GM accessories to choose from for a 2018. Take a look at the link. You can also run your Vin in the search and accessories will pop up for your vehicle. It did for mine.


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

That's sweet congrats let me know how it is to install I think I am going to order one as well. I bought the summit white. Taking it to get the windows tinted and head and tail lights blacked out first


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Ekion said:


> That's sweet congrats let me know how it is to install I think I am going to order one as well. I bought the summit white. Taking it to get the windows tinted and head and tail lights blacked out first


https://www.shopchevyparts.com/spoi...spoiler-summit-white/84037065-p-92295757.html

Part # 84037065


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i wanted the spoiler but then i saw a redline edition with some nicer low profile one and wanted that one better lol also want fog lights but the oem ones are $$$


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Ekion said:


> That's sweet congrats let me know how it is to install I think I am going to order one as well. I bought the summit white. Taking it to get the windows tinted and head and tail lights blacked out first


Any parts and accessories you're planning to buy from GM, like the spoiler, you owe it to yourself to price it at your dealer and at www.gmpartsdirect.com and www.gmpartsgiant.com. They're the same parts but usually a lot cheaper than the dealer.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

For instance, my dealer has a spoiler, including installation, for a 2017 Cruze sedan for $402.50, painted. GM Parts Direct has the same spoiler, painted, for $214.50. You install it. 

Dunno about you, but I can drill 6 holes in a trunk lid accurately and tighten a few screws in order to save a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

Lol yeah I wish they would come out with some aftermarket parts like tail lights and stuff. A lot of the OEM stuff is expensive. I'm currently thinking about going with 18 inch rims on the car as well.


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

For my 2017 Cruze LS i bought my spoiler from amazon and had them paint it to my factory color all for $180. Installed it myself with some help!. Was nervous a little drilling some holes but it all came together very nicely and didn't take that long to install either! glad i did it.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

CARiD is an authorized vendor at CruzeTalk, and we carry several spoiler options for the 2018 Cruze. 
Below is the link to view the complete selection of spoilers we've got for your vehicle:
2018 Chevy Cruze Spoilers at CARiD
We carry both painted and unpainted spoilers, so you can provide your color code and we will have the spoiler painted for you. 

Feel free to contact us directly if you have any questions!


----------

